# AutoGlym High Definition wax thoughts



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I bought AG HD wax about 3 months ago with the intent of applying it to my dad's car.

Today I finally got the opportunity.

The car was washed and the paint preped with Chemical Guy's Vertua Bond 408 by Sonus SFX 2 and the Flex 3401.

First thing to say was i found the wax exceptionally hard in the pot, with a damp applicator, as advised, I proceded to wipe as thinner layer as possible in overlapping circular motions. This was quite hard work (certainly compared to some) but it was pretty easy to push the product out into a thin layer just a lot of effort. It would appear the product contains little or no silicones, unlike some some paste waxes that are conversly fairly easy to apply .

It was left for around 10 mins the the 60% humidity 15 degree garage air to allow it to dry off.

Buffing off was again a fairly dry affair, the cloths needing fairly regular side changes and the level of drag was pretty high. That said it wasn't too harder job just something to note, it's not the easiest product to use.

The finish left was pretty slick though and the car looked very good. I'll nip out after dinner and take a few snaps but these are largely going to be of a sliver shiny car.

I just wanted to see what other people thoughts are on this product, I'm pretty pleased, it may have felt a little different to some of the other big boys in this price point but it certaily didn't discrace it's self, just a question now to test the durability, which i will report back on when i next see the car.

Over to you


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Jon - thanks for the review as I've not used it myself. I'd like to see how it does in durability against 476 and FK1000, as AG make some pretty bold claims and the FK1000 is just about the easiest paste product in the world to apply and buff


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Jon - thanks for the review as I've not used it myself. I'd like to see how it does in durability against 476 and FK1000, as they make some pretty bold claims and the FK1000 is just about the easiest paste wax in the world to apply and buff


Well I will be able to keep you posted on thatone Damon. I've got FK on my car 476 on Dad's white 500 and AG HD on Mum's blue civic.

When it stops raining here  they will all have another couple of layers each (so they all will have 3 layers - both there cars spend all the time outside not a mile away from the sea)

I usually see them on a weekly basis or bi-weekly for a wash so can keep you posted :thumb:

Oh and just for a bit of a change the wifes polo has only OCW at the moment, god how many cars to look after


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Its a good wax for what it is, the apps you get with it are pony tho its better on a German app or alike, i have never found it hard to buff off my self and thought it was quite an easy wax to use, that said it dont wow me im happy i only paid about 12 quid for it, the looks are pretty good, durability is good on it tho however its not really a "proper wax" its more a paste sealant along the lines of colly etc.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I bought AG HD wax about 3 months ago with the intent of applying it to my dad's car.
> 
> Today I finally got the opportunity.
> 
> ...


Jon, I found it quite easy to apply after a machine polish with LP, went on very nicely if you ditched the supplied applicator :thumb:.

Left on for about 30minutes then buffed with the supplied AG cloths. As you say you need to turn cloths often but it left a pretty good dark deep gloss to the blue civic almost turning the car black from some angles 

So ditch the applicators and you're away. When I went to the AG day, they were waxing lyrical  about how 1 layer would last at least 50 washes and still bead - so we'll see.....


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

interesting stuff....finally caved and topped the Zaino on the Saab with FK1000 today (leaving the waxes unmolested of course ) and am still absolutely bowled over with that product - especially as I followed your advice Adam and tried the FK425 

This is fast becoming my 'go to' product for anything less than a full detail where i want a special wax or Zaino treatment


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Jon, I found it quite easy to apply after a machine polish with LP, went on very nicely if you ditched the supplied applicator :thumb:.
> 
> Left on for about 30minutes then buffed with the supplied AG cloths. As you say you need to turn cloths often but it left a pretty good dark deep gloss to the blue civic almost turning the car black from some angles
> 
> So ditch the applicators and you're away. When I went to the AG day, they were waxing lyrical  about how 1 layer would last at least 50 washes and still bead - so we'll see.....


I used a Megs yellow little disk which clogged up really quickly

It might have just been me being lazy, but it seemed a Colly + type effort to put it on.

Maybe i was being to anal about a too thinner layer, but it wasn't as easy as many other i've played with.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

james b said:


> Its a good wax for what it is, the apps you get with it are pony tho its better on a German app or alike, i have never found it hard to buff off my self and thought it was quite an easy wax to use, that said it dont wow me im happy i only paid about 12 quid for it, the looks are pretty good, durability is good on it tho however its not really a "proper wax" its more a paste sealant along the lines of colly etc.


Hmmm I would say it was a Colly like product (but without the petrochemical smell thankfully :thumb. It will be good to see if it lasts very well and i do think even on Silver it has done something to the looks, but not sure what till i can get it in the daylight.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

*Few pics*


















































































It does look rather nice sitting there now :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very shiny BMW - wet looking silver :thumb:

looks good except I cant help but compare those bonnet reflection shots to the special stuff you put on mine









AG HD Wax:










Vintage and Royale


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> very shiny BMW - wet looking silver :thumb:
> 
> looks good except I cant help but compare those bonnet reflection shots to the special stuff you put on mine


BM is the other way around , so the reflection is in very dim lighting though.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> BM is the other way around , so the reflection is in very dim lighting though.


just yanking your chain - hardly fair to compare 2 different cars that are different colours


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> just yanking your chain - hardly fair to compare 2 different cars that are different colours


Would have been an intereting comparisson actually, should have thought of that before i reversed it in.

Might seem funny when you see it, but i have had a great idea on the roof reflection shot  more to come.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I think that's looking pretty good Jon


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> just yanking your chain - hardly fair to compare 2 different cars that are different colours


... different cameras, different lighting, etc.


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

james b said:


> Its a good wax for what it is, the apps you get with it are pony tho its better on a German app or alike, i have never found it hard to buff off my self and thought it was quite an easy wax to use, that said it dont wow me im happy i only paid about 12 quid for it, the looks are pretty good, durability is good on it tho however its not really a "proper wax" its more a paste sealant along the lines of colly etc.


since when was colli a paste sealant?

whats making it not a "proper wax"?

quote from CYC!

Super Double coat paste wax #476 is a Carnauba based wax packaged in a tin that looks like it belongs in the 50's. Don't let that fool you though this is one of the finest waxes on the market. It is a true paste wax and contains absolutly no cleaners so by applying multiple thin layers you leave a finish which is more durable than not just any wax, but just about any sealant on the market

:wave::thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

gug54321 said:


> since when was colli a paste sealant?
> 
> whats making it not a "proper wax"?
> 
> ...


anyone can call anything a wax if they want... if you smell the stuff you'll realise there must be a lot more than 'wax' in it. Carnauba based might just mean 1% nuba and packed with other polymers. Strange how other nuba waxes dont last more than 3 months typically but the Colli products last 2-3 times as long. I honestly dont believe it is a 'wax' like a Dodo wax product...

But frankly, the distinction is pointless and meaningless unless you know whats in the product and manufacturers categorise products in the same way. 1 persons wax is another's sealant and who gives a **** anyway....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

No more users?

I'd have thought this was a popular one, being an AG product


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

to be honest i think the cost of it puts most of the AG buyers off and they would start looking for other alternatives......... bit like buying a ford gt40 it's not a bad car but the price puts others in the running too


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

3dr said:


> to be honest i think the cost of it puts most of the AG buyers off and they would start looking for other alternatives......... bit like buying a ford gt40 it's not a bad car but the price puts others in the running too


Nicely put, I hadn't really considered that, shame as it's IMHO held it's head high today.

My dad's well chuffed, I picked it because i knew he'd heard of AG before and wanted to be able to tell him the premium retail brand (best in Halfords of old if you like) had a new top product out.

I put Colly 915 on the father in laws car last weekend so a durability test may be possible, alough one car will in the north and one in the south.

If it lasts like a colly, and looks as good in the sunlight it'll be a bit of a NSX to Honda


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

think of the other waxes you could get for £30-40. i got Colly 476, 845 and 915 delivered for the less than that for all 3! :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

3dr said:


> think of the other waxes you could get for £30-40. i got Colly 476, 845 and 915 delivered for the less than that for all 3! :lol:


But an unheard of name, and packaging from the late 70's would you buy without recomendation. Peope would by AG because of the name and box 

I know if you know that's what you'd buy BUT not everybody does (my explanation for the success of Mer)


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

no the success of Mer is down to the lighter fluid and black crayon on the red mini bonnet down my local market, and the fact that "i'm giving you not one, not two, not three but 4 bottles of this fantastic product and a free water magnet all for a tenner!", then halfords get it in and everyone is suddenly giving £15 a bottle! :lol:, but i know what you mean, it's know as marketing and brand image  but instead i think they're showing people a small window into greater things.......


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

My uncle still swears by Mer, but he's moved to spain and bought a camper van so i'm gonna leave that one :lol:


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

was it the same bonnet around every market lol, we had a red one in bristol and in weymouth on holiday!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I've used it on a couple of cars, quite like it. Its not the easiest of waxes to use, but not the most difficult either, no more so than 915.

I think everyone who saw AG demo it on the F430 at the CBC was pretty impressed with the 50/50 on the bonnet


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I've used it on a couple of cars, quite like it. Its not the easiest of waxes to use, but not the most difficult either, no more so than 915.
> 
> I think everyone who saw AG demo it on the F430 at the CBC was pretty impressed with the 50/50 on the bonnet


It was Andy C's comments that spurned the purchase, when he came to the Dodo meet straight after the CBC in question.

I used 915 the week before and would agree it's similar in application, i think psycologically you just expect Colly's to be more work than everybody elses waxes :lol:


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

i've used it on a number of cars and have never found it to be a difficult wax to work with. i'm surprised that you found it's consistency to be hard, it normally comes out like butter from my tub, and to be honest i think the damp applicators are really good.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The Autowerks said:


> i've used it on a number of cars and have never found it to be a difficult wax to work with. i'm surprised that you found it's consistency to be hard, it normally comes out like butter from my tub, and to be honest i think the damp applicators are really good.


Wierd, starting to think I hadn't sobered up Sunday now.


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Wierd, starting to think I hadn't sobered up Sunday now.


i've just checked mine just to be sure, and even having sat all night in an unheated reception area it's still fairly soft


----------



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

Epoch said:


> First thing to say was i found the wax exceptionally hard in the pot, with a damp applicator, as advised, I proceded to wipe as thinner layer as possible in overlapping circular motions. This was quite hard work (certainly compared to some) but it was pretty easy to push the product out into a thin layer just a lot of effort.


My trick to that is....
Folding a thick towel to 4 layers. Putting the folded towel on top of my halogen light stand.
Then putting the AG HD wax pot upside down, on top of the towel.

The pot gets moderatly heated, and the wax is a treat to work with.
Only downside for me is that the was getting so soft, I tend to apply to thick layers of wax.

I found the supplied AutoGlym applicators far better than for example Meguiars Even coat applicator for this wax.
One bummer though was that something strange happened to my AG applicator.

After use, I soaked it in pure Fairy Liquied.
The rinsed it out and left it to dry.
The result were a applicator getting all stiff around the edges. Kind a like a loaf of bread left out at the kitchen table for a couple of days.

That applicator saw the bin, and now I only got one AG applicator left.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

trykkertor said:


> My trick to that is....
> Folding a thick towel to 4 layers. Putting the folded towel on top of my halogen light stand.
> Then putting the AG HD wax pot upside down, on top of the towel.
> 
> ...


Cheers

I should have tried the suppled apps i guess, but didn't think of it

The pot wasn't stone cold, more room temp, i'll try heating it up a little next time.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

AG HD Wax - this found itself on the big wax test some time ago and was getting some use from me on a couple of cars I was tracking belonging to friends from Physics to assess the durability...

In terms of the wax test, HD performed well - in that water behaviour was competitive and few could really tell it apart from ***** Royale!! So as a loose looks test, it looks as good as a £8k wax! (But then, so did Collinite 915... ) 

Back to reality, the wax I agree with John's comments in application - its not difficult to apply, but dont expect 50/50 ease of use! I used the supplied applicator pads and actually rather liked them, they seemed suited to the wax and spread thbe wax thinly and evenly when damp without marring. Needed to work the wax to increase the area covered but this allowed a thin layer to be achieved. Removal, yes - there was a little drag, and this was not related to the product being too thick on the paint but rather the residue did seem to be a little draggy and this did contribute to clogging the microfibres quite quickly... Still, keep a couple of cloths on hand and I work it now like #7 from Meguiars - one towel to remove the majority and a second clean towel to buff away any smearing and get the shine. 

Durability - it performed, and continues to perform well with durability around the two to three month mark in my experience... so a little shy of #16, notably shy of Collinite and Zaino. But ahead of many other waxes like ***** Concours for example.

Very good wax I would say... sits well, performs well in the price range. Name lets it down in some circles, but if you're that bothered by the name of a wax then this review probably wouldn't have been of any interest in the first place and you'll blindly use an expensive wax regardless - enjoy. Objectively assessing the performance, this wax is a strong performer and deserves to do well.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Little update on the AG HD wax

Washed my dad's car today some four moths on and the wax was still providing protection, was probably at the last throws, beading was reduced and slightly patchy but it was still hanging on.

I'm really impressed as it's been a pig of a winter so far this year.

After a proper wash the car was covered in Zaino CS just to last until i can get some more time to try out the next experiment


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Little update on the AG HD wax
> 
> Washed my dad's car today some four moths on and the wax was still providing protection, was probably at the last throws, beading was reduced and slightly patchy but it was still hanging on.
> 
> ...


Yes I noted a good 3 months from this product and was using a high ph shampoo at least once a week sometimes twice, and does leave a stand out from the crowd finish in the car park :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Yes I noted a good 3 months from this product and was using a high ph shampoo at least once a week sometimes twice, and does leave a stand out from the crowd finish in the car park :thumb:


My dad has Megs Hyper wash and it's probably only been wash 3 or four times since we applied (I know I did one around Christmas).

Very good all round wax IMHO


----------

